# Costco food court and credit card use



## RDB

I have read Kauai reviews stating the food court not accepting credit cards.

Any experienced members care to comment.  Just in case we are there and get hungry... do we need cash?

Robert


----------



## helen

For the most up-to-date, accurate information, you could go to costco.com and click on a link that lists the store locations.  That will have the telephone numbers for the COSTCO store.  Call the store directly and ask.


----------



## aliikai2

*To the best of my knowledge*

None of the food courts accept any credit/debit or cash cards, just cash or local checks, at least out local Costco doesn't. Makes sense, how many times can you run an Amex for a $1.50 sale and still make a profit..

jmho,

Greg



RDB said:


> I have read Kauai reviews stating the food court not accepting credit cards.
> 
> Any experienced members care to comment.  Just in case we are there and get hungry... do we need cash?
> 
> Robert


----------



## Luanne

Do the Costco stores even accept credit cards now?  I know they didn't used to.  It was strictly cash or check.  I know dh still pays by check and he usually charges everything he can.


----------



## aliikai2

*American Express is the only CC, they do accept most debit cards*

That Costco accepts, ours earns 1% on everything we by ( except gas). On Gas we get a 4% rebate. We just received our 2009 rebate in this months statement,  I don't know if I will have time to spend it before we go to Puerto Vallarta.  

Greg



Luanne said:


> Do the Costco stores even accept credit cards now?  I know they didn't used to.  It was strictly cash or check.  I know dh still pays by check and he usually charges everything he can.


----------



## weh8625

*Amex*

At our local store you can use Amex at the main registers, but not the food court.  What you do is pay for your food purchase at the main register when you check out, put it on your amex, then bring the receipt to the food court for your food.

I assume they're doing the same thing at other stores.


----------



## Elan

How much can one spend eating at the Costco food court?  Doesn't everyone always have at least $20 on them?


----------



## Luanne

Elan said:


> How much can one spend eating at the Costco food court?  Doesn't everyone always have at least $20 on them?



Not if you have kids. :hysterical:


----------



## IngridN

weh8625 said:


> At our local store you can use Amex at the main registers, but not the food court.  What you do is pay for your food purchase at the main register when you check out, put it on your amex, then bring the receipt to the food court for your food.
> 
> I assume they're doing the same thing at other stores.



That's how they do it at ours...they always ask if we want to charge anything from the food court.

Ingrid


----------



## Elan

Luanne said:


> Not if you have kids. :hysterical:



  Good point!   

  I do have kids, and I charge damned near everything to my Costco Amex, but I'm still kind of surprised that carrying enough cash for lunch has become an anomaly for some folks.


----------



## Luanne

Elan said:


> Good point!
> 
> I do have kids, and I charge damned near everything to my Costco Amex, but I'm still kind of surprised that carrying enough cash for lunch has become an anomaly for some folks.



About the only thing I pay cash for anymore is gas.  And that's because I get a discount for doing so.  Otherwise I charge (to get the ff points) or use a debit card.


----------



## pedro47

We live in Virginia, the Costco locations in Norfolk, Newport News, and Richmond do not accept cc in the food court area.


----------



## DaveNV

My spouse is a Refund Cashier at Costco.  I just asked, and was told they no longer accept cards at the Food Court, except for Costco Cash Cards.

The local warehouse does not accept any credit cards except Amex.  They have a special arrangement with Amex for a reduced rate on the discount charged for accepting the cards.  With Visa and MasterCard, the percentages Costco would pay them is too high, based on the markup over cost of the merchandise they sell.  Despite what it may seem, Costco only charges a few percent markup over cost.  (And just in case you were wondering, your membership fees go to pay for employee wages and warehouse operating costs, not for merchandise.)

Costco does accept Visa or MasterCard branded debit cards.  No cash required, except at the Food Court.

Dave


----------



## Luanne

Dh used to work at an office right down the street from our local Costco.  When one of his bosses retired they were thinking of taking him to the Costco food court, since the guy was notoriously cheap. :whoopie:


----------



## janej

Here in Sterling, VA, I am not sure if I can charge food court items at regular register.  But when I am out of cash and want to buy something at food court, I use my debt card for my purchase and get cash back.  I think they allow you to get up to $100.


----------



## thheath

Cash only at the Kauai Costco food court.


----------



## RDB

Just signed on for Costco and was reading.

I have an idea we'll have cash in our pocket, but who knows, we can dump a bit here and there and might want to drop by Costco for whatever and if I wanted a snack I'd be surprised they wouldn't take CC. 

Good to know we can pay ahead and take rereipt to food court. That'll work.

Thanks all for your inputs.


----------



## Luanne

RDB said:


> Just signed on for Costco and was reading.
> 
> I have an idea we'll have cash in our pocket, but who knows, we can dump a bit here and there and might want to drop by Costco for whatever and if I wanted a snack I'd be surprised they wouldn't take CC.
> 
> Good to know we can pay ahead and take rereipt to food court. That'll work.
> 
> Thanks all for your inputs.



Not so surprising.  There are several restaurants we've come across that won't accept credit cards either.


----------



## thheath

RDB said:


> Just signed on for Costco and was reading.
> 
> I have an idea we'll have cash in our pocket, but who knows, we can dump a bit here and there and might want to drop by Costco for whatever and if I wanted a snack I'd be surprised they wouldn't take CC.
> 
> Good to know we can pay ahead and take rereipt to food court. That'll work.
> 
> Thanks all for your inputs.



You must not be a Costco member, you need to be a member to understand.

The Kauai Costco food court is quite busy at lunch; I sure wouldn't want to be behind someone trying to charge something or write a check.


----------



## DaveNV

Most Costco's also have an ATM machine, so you could get cash, if you needed it.

Dave


----------



## LBTRS

A family of five is $7.50 for hot dogs and a soda. Do we really need to use credit cards at the Costco Food Court? Does anyone actually vacation with NO cash in their wallet?


----------



## thheath

BMWguynw said:


> Most Costco's also have an ATM machine, so you could get cash, if you needed it.
> 
> Dave



I don't think they're members.


----------



## DaveNV

thheath said:


> I don't think they're members.



Is post #17 the same as OP?  I think they just joined.  But either way, they'll be able to get their family lunch for a few bucks.  And if they don't have cash, well, there are other places to eat.  I think of the Costco Food Court as a "While you're shopping" kind of eatery, sort of like the weird restaurant they have inside Ikea stores.  (The Seattle one, anyway.)

For those of you who have paid for food at the main register and picked it up at the Food Court, did you buy something other than a pizza?  We were just talking about it, and we're wondering if you could pick up a chicken bake or a hot dog that you paid for at the main register.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV

*Update!  Cash or check only!*

I've just been corrected about an earlier comment I made:

They do not accept ANY cards, even Costco Cash Cards, at the Food Court.  It is strictly cash or check.  Don't know for sure if you can buy anything more than a pizza at the main registers, for pickup at the Food Court.

Sorry for the confusion.

Dave


----------



## Twinkstarr

BMWguynw said:


> I've just been corrected about an earlier comment I made:
> 
> They do not accept ANY cards, even Costco Cash Cards, at the Food Court.  It is strictly cash or check.  Don't know for sure if you can buy anything more than a pizza at the main registers, for pickup at the Food Court.
> 
> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Dave



At our Costco here in Toledo, they used to ask at the register if you wanted anything from the food court to add to your bill. I know you could just get a frozen yogurt that way. To be honest no one has asked me in the longest time.

I usually just paid cash even when I had the kids with me and had to get them lunch. 

Wish I would have seen this thread yesterday, because it was my Costco day and I would have asked.


----------



## keepgoing

*Maui Costco : Cash only at Food Court.  Amex at Store*

I have been to the Costco in Maui (having a costco is a life saver or wallet saver )

Their food court's price is the same as mainland, so it is dirt cheap in the standard of Hawaii's standard.


----------

